# Duffee released!



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20558/ufc-releases-heavyweight-prospect-todd-duffee.mma

Wow! this is abit of a shock



> Heavyweight prospect Todd Duffee (6-1 MMA, 1-1 UFC) is a free agent.
> 
> A little more than one year after Duffee burst onto the UFC scene with a seven-second knockout of Tim Hague, the 24-year-old is no longer employed by the sport's largest mixed martial arts promotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

WTF? How do you get cut for being injured and pretty much winning your last 2 fights.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. The guy lost against a guy on an eight fight win streak (now nine fights) and they just cut him on the first loss? There has to be more behind this. I just can't believe the UFC would just let go of him without a reason.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

duffee might have asked to be released.

after that kind of loss.. it could put his mental game in jeopardy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Strikeforce please pick this guy up...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

SF will easily pick this guy up. I am expecting there is more to this than what is said at the moment, UFC wouldnt just cut a guy after a loss like that.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd have to agree, there has to be something behind the scenes, like Duffee failed a drug test, or called Dana names, or something. No way they would release him based on performance alone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Regardless it looks like he is either going to Strikeforce or Bellator. Quite possibly also the financially destitute DREAM if they can actually get the bail out money they need!:thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like this guy has had some major issues, I didn't realize that he didn't get the KO of the night bonus for his fight. He only got 18,000 for his two fights...that puts him close to the poverty level.

On the other hand he's really young (24) so he has years of working the indies and if he does well he'll make a lot more money.

The flip side of-course is that he's on drugs, ducking fights, asked for an insanely high contract all of which could be just as likely as the UFC cutting costs.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm calling bullshit:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is unfortunate. I do believe however that he can come out of this and sign with a major promotion and get another shot at the title!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

There must be another reason for him to be cut - mentally not there, roids etc


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

There has to be something else to this.

The UFC isn’t in its current position by prematurely releasing promising (and popular) talent on the basis of a 1-1 record, especially considering the circumstances of the last fight.

I wonder what the full story is.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

xeberus said:


>


X2 :dunno:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Didn't He Have A Fight At 121 Coming Up?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Didn't He Have A Fight At 121 Coming Up?


He backed out with an injury..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Can.Opener said:


> There has to be something else to this.
> 
> The UFC isn’t in its current position by prematurely releasing promising (and popular) talent on the basis of a 1-1 record, especially considering the circumstances of the last fight.
> 
> I wonder what the full story is.












I know right, records and popularity aren't everything.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think this may have something to do with him backing out because of his injuries. But if that were true, I think Sherk should be gone right now and Tito should have been out around 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

More to the story. Will wait to see what comes out, rather than speculate.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Sounds like this guy has had some major issues, I didn't realize that he didn't get the KO of the night bonus for his fight. He only got 18,000 for his two fights...that puts him close to the poverty level.


IIRC he was posting on his twitter a few weeks ago looking for someone who could hook him up with a part time job because he was so broke. Seemed strange, you'd think a huge strong young talented wrestler wouldn't have trouble finding gigs as a trainer.

I personally don't like the guy's attitude, he's ok in interviews but in forum posts he acts like a real asshole sometimes. Still don't understand why he was cut though.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

this is very dissapointing i think he could be dreat for the UFC hes young can fight .... the skys the limit for this kid he just needs to find his MMA game ... such a shame that he wont be in the UFC


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Outstanding athlete, but I didn't like his style. 

All he does is throw hard jabs. He's like a less skilled Thiago Silva with no killer instinct - I don't know if it's cardio, but you're going to box follow it up, go for the 1-2-3 or even a 1-2. Russow was seemingly inferior in everything in His last fight, Duffee just punched him in the face without following up with combos. Then Russow touches him and lights out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he is one of those fighters who has to find his niche along with other UFC exiles, Strikeforce and DREAM. He also has the option of going onto Bellator which is primarily for rising stars in the game!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm guessing he was doing something that made the UFC think he was faking it to get out of his fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and it's unfortunate cause when you are released from the UFC your options become limited and that's why it is crucial for promotions like Bellator and Strikeforce to stay open over here. Either way that is probably where Duffee is heading!:thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

isnt some crappy movie staring Duffee coming out soon?? 

i smell hype.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I foresee an immediate shitle tot in his future.

(In Strikeforce)


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SigFig said:


> I foresee an immediate shitle tot in his future.
> 
> (In Strikeforce)


Well he is coming off a loss and lately in SF that puts you in title contention.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

SigFig said:


> I foresee an immediate shitle tot in his future.
> 
> (In Strikeforce)


shitle tot.

awesome.

repd you for that.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm Iono def something going on here.....I wonder if Dana will fill us in???


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be definately interesting to say the least. Dana has a way of saying things and making them the truth of the UFC!:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm Iono def something going on here.....I wonder if Dana will fill us in???


Once he's sure that it will generate discussion and publicity, and likely be profitable, then yes.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Drogo said:


> Well he is coming off a loss and lately in SF that puts you in title contention.


you kidding me, hes an instant number 1 contender :thumb02:, all seriousness he may have been a douche but the dude can fight hope he lands a good gig soon


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The new rumor over at that one board is that it was his attitude that got him cut. No specifics on it yet.

And he does have a bad attitude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean he may bring Duffee back?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean he may bring Duffee back?


If you're asking me (sometimes it's helpful to use the quote feature!) then no, that's not what I mean. I just heard he got cut over some attitude issues. It could be total rumor but the source I heard it from is right a pretty decent amount of the time.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

he is a cocky guy for sure. a bit mouthy too. perhaps he got stupid with Dana, Lorenzo or Joe Silva and that is that.

He is young and the UFC is known to forgive in time.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Exactly. And in this case Dana hasn't even issued some kind of public blackballing like he did Daley or Tito. Duffy will destroy a couple of cans and be back in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he'll hand Arlovski another loss. Either that or have a few other fights in Strikeforce or Bellator. However if he fights in Bellator I can see him going so far as to winning the title. Either way if he gets some good fights he may get the attention of the UFC again and get back in!:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Maybe he'll hand Arlovski another loss. Either that or have a few other fights in Strikeforce or Bellator. However if he fights in Bellator I can see him going so far as to winning the title. Either way if he gets some good fights he may get the attention of the UFC again and get back in!:thumbsup:


If that actually happened it would be really funny since he called Arlovski out a while back. Talked some smack about how he heard Andrei was gonna have a nerve removed from his face so his chin wouldn't be so shot anymore.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

If a cyborg wrestler was built, it would look like him, yet he has no wrestling background. Ironic


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Duffee has no wrestling background?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Duffee has no wrestling background?


Nothing except in the MMA gym. No highschool or collegiate experience.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He might be one of those freak athletes who learns something physical very quickly. Other athletes like GSP has had to learn that kind've stuff over time!:thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it's pretty obvious that this has nothing to do with his record in the UFC, but something he's been doing outside the UFC. There are a few differing rumours going round the net as to why he was cut. Some are suggesting that he could have had contractual obligations with his upcoming role in Never Back Down 2 which led him to pull out of his next fight, but he claimed it was an injury. It could also have been due to him continually slagging the UFC off in public regarding their marketing strategy and him being broke. It could also have something to do with him going onto the UG and talking shit again about being broke and wanting people to find him a part-time job. Finally, a lot of fans that have met him have mentioned how he acted like a douche, and Dana is very big on the whole fan-fighter interaction thing, and if he's been receiving complaints that Duffee's acting like a douche, they could have cut him.

I'm pretty sure it'll be down to one, or more than one of those above reasons. I'm certain it has nothing to do with the nature of his last loss though, if it was down to that, he'd have been cut months ago.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The guy is a idiot just look at his tweets

http://twitter.com/Big_Todd_Duffee

He most likely said something in the gym or whatever that got around to dana.

or 

pissed hot.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That isn't Todd Duffee's Twitter page. Pretty sure Todd's was @Todd_Duffee, but was interestingly deleted today.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he very well could've said something and Dana said enough is enough. Sorry to hear that. Hope he can earn Dana White's forgiveness at some point!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just read that co-incidentally the fight he pulled out of with an "injury" was taking place the same month as the Never Back Down 2 filming was about to start. Sounds like Mr Duffee could have been trying to pull a fast one on the UFC. Also, Duffee's manager has apparently said this to journalist Josh Gross via txt:

"Well, I'm not sure exactly what the problem or problems were. I tryed hard to avoid, but Dana wasn't listening. It unfortunate, but Todd's an ass."


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

If his own manager says hes an ass, even jokingly, i highly doubt anybody who he dosent have regular interaction with is thinking any better of him. Its probably just a bunch of things combined, rather than one big thing, like with karo parisyan.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

DUFFMAN IS AN A-HOLE, OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

so he is.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

bet they re-sign him in a few weeks after he spit shines Dana's shoes a couple of times.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

honestly, it was probably that nasty hammerfist Russow gave him that really rocked his world.

i dont blame him, lesser men would have been crippled at the very least.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Career ending hammerfist here folks.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Career ending hammerfist here folks.


Thats disgusting and vile, you should be banned for posting something as disturbing and desensitizing as that....


But anyway I'm sure duffe just wants to eat now, let him eat.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Problem is, Duffee was a douchebag long before that hammerfist.  Check this out from a year ago.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

_*TWEET WARS... *_

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...-fond-of-UFC-s-Twitter-remarks?urn=mma-243256


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Problem is, Duffee was a douchebag long before that hammerfist.  Check this out from a year ago.


oh dear...it appears that Duffee is a bit of an Ass hole!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> oh dear...it appears that Duffee is a bit of an Ass hole!


You gotta wonder if some of those guys were trolling him in other threads though...

some posters can attack performers and athletes on underground forums and just piss them off in every thread to the point where that athlete becomes an absolute prick to them..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno... reading those threads kind of suprises me. I always imagined Duffy as being super dim. Like, Homer Simpson stylee. But, he actually comes off as quite sharp in those threads! Maybe my painting of the man as nothing but "Me Duffee. Me hungry" ... now I'm thinking that assumption is wrong?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You gotta wonder if some of those guys were trolling him in other threads though...
> 
> some posters can attack performers and athletes on underground forums and just piss them off in every thread to the point where that athlete becomes an absolute prick to them..


I'll come forward and say I was there when that thread happened (I referenced it earlier) and he just flies off the handle imo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I'll come forward and say I was there when that thread happened (I referenced it earlier) and he just flies off the handle imo.



Well... than I guess he's just an asshole.. lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What a premture ejaculation that was..


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

So we can confirm that Todd_duffee is his real Twitter account. That other fake was funnny though, calling out McSweeney haha.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Between the UFC and his many sponsorship deals I'm not sure how he was so 'broke' exactly. Something isn't right here...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, it shouldn't be a huge surprise that he's broke, these guys make the majority of their money fighting, and Duffee's only done that twice for the UFC in a year, which for a newcomer and a relative unknown isn't often at all. What doesn't sit well with me though is the rumours of him pulling out of his next fight to start filming on the Never Back Down sequel. If that's true, then the UFC were right to get rid of him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Between the UFC and his many sponsorship deals I'm not sure how he was so 'broke' exactly. Something isn't right here...


I hate when fighters bitch about not getting paid enough or being 'broke'. you are only broke if you are living beyond your means, regardless of how much you earn.

Either you change your lifestyle or get good enough at fighting so that you can earn the big bucks to support that lifestyle... or you do something else with your life so that you can make enough money to not be broke.

Nobody forces you to fight for a living.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I hate when fighters bitch about not getting paid enough or being 'broke'. you are only broke if you are living beyond your means, regardless of how much you earn.
> 
> Either you change your lifestyle or get good enough at fighting so that you can earn the big bucks to support that lifestyle... or you do something else with your life so that you can make enough money to not be broke.
> 
> Nobody forces you to fight for a living.


Exactly man. I earn **** all in comparison to event he 'poorest' UFC fighter.I hate when they're saying 'Im broke', you're not mate. I'll soon be rich though...


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

DUFF MAN UNEMPLOYED , OH YEAH !


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't really the douchiness of his posts, however, I do see the douchiness of the other basement dwellers that were posting.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

There's undoubtedly more behind this. I never found him to be that interesting though so doesn't really affect me much.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> however his manager, Josh Gross, text Sports Illustrated with a rather unusual message:
> 
> *“Well, I’m not sure exactly what the problem or problems were. I tryed [sic] hard to avoid, but Dana wasn’t listening. It unfortunate, but Todd’s an ass.”*


Well if his manager thinks the guy is an ass... then you must be quiet the ass.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Problem is, Duffee was a douchebag long before that hammerfist.  Check this out from a year ago.


is that really him? just seems hard to believe.

edit. i take that back, seems like it is.





> Todd, just went to the dollar movies with cale, we went to see zombie-land, right before the film starts, Cale gets up and says, "I want to see couples retreat" and walks into the next theater. True story
> 
> thoughts?


hahahahaha @ that post from there


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Well if his manager thinks the guy is an ass... then you must be quiet the ass.


Where does that quote come from? It doesn't make any sense, language wise.

Edit: 

Nevermind, it was a misquote.


> QUOTE CORRECTION -- If you picked up the Alex Davis quote regarding Todd Duffee yesterday, please make note of the following.
> 
> Davis: "It's unfortunate, but Todd's an ASSET and he will keep on fighting. He is a young kid and gets a lot of attention."
> 
> The perils of quoting off text messages. I tweeted as Davis' response appeared on my phone, but sometimes things get lost. Simple mix up.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/7/1675378/todd-duffee-cut-by-the-ufc


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I imagine he'll take the Heath Herring route.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure there's something more to it. Todd Duffee is Dana's Roman ideal physique for a fighter, and Dana borderline grants more weight to how a fighter looks then how he performs. Injuries, especially first time injuries like this don't get guys cut, especially guys who "look" like Todd Duffee. Dana loves having ripped looking beasts in front of the camera and Todd could give Kongo a run for his money in the stature department. Either Todd did something really off or there was something with drugs, I don't know, but I'm sure there is much more to the story.

I had high hopes for Todd too.


----------



## 8packabs1980 (Sep 7, 2010)

The guys physique was off the hook yo. He definitely had the great looks you would build your hw dv
Iv around


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if this could be gambling related. There was a big spread on Duffee vs Russow betting odds:



> *Heavyweight bout: Todd Duffee vs. Mike Russow
> Odds: ( -450 Duffee / +325 Russow)*


For the conspiracy theorists -- Todd Duffee made a large bet on Russow and intentionally threw the fight to make himself a pile of cash, thinking he wouldn't be cut off of a single UFC loss.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

..


Trix said:


> I wonder if this could be gambling related. There was a big spread on Duffee vs Russow betting odds:
> 
> 
> 
> For the conspiracy theorists -- Todd Duffee made a large bet on Russow and intentionally threw the fight to make himself a pile of cash, thinking he wouldn't be cut off of a single UFC loss.


No.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Trix said:


> I wonder if this could be gambling related. There was a big spread on Duffee vs Russow betting odds:
> 
> 
> 
> For the conspiracy theorists -- Todd Duffee made a large bet on Russow and intentionally threw the fight to make himself a pile of cash, thinking he wouldn't be cut off of a single UFC loss.


He tagged Russow with bombs that would put many many HW out .


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not saying he did it. It is strange, though.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Trix said:


> I'm not saying he did it. It is strange, though.


What, exactly, is strange? That Duffee was a heavy favorite? That Russo didn't go out? That Duffee did?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Whatever the case may be I'm sure Zuffa will come up with something to release true/false to the public and Duffee will become some sort of prick in all the eyes of MMA fans on the boards...

Me personally, I'd bank on it having to do with more money... Thats why he's let high profile fighters go in the past... Dana doesn't let you challenge him when it comes to finances...

He looks past steroid tests, violence outside of the cage and even being an all around jerk off...

It's when you demand more money that he cuts you loose.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jasvll said:


> What, exactly, is strange? That Duffee was a heavy favorite? That Russo didn't go out? That Duffee did?


Yea that fight was the test of chins all right, only reason Russow won that fight was because he had the better chin, so I think its safe to rule match fixing out of this one.

If it was match fixing then full marks to Duffee for making it look real, in fact dam he almost deserves it to make it look that real and still loose, I mean ffs how close you think the ref was to calling it a TKO at some stages.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*lol @ the update...

He's not an ass.... he's an asset.. *



> In completely unexpected news, MMA Junkie is reporting that the UFC has released Todd Duffee.
> 
> A little more than one year after Duffee burst onto the UFC scene with a seven-second knockout of Tim Hague, the 24-year-old is no longer employed by the sport’s largest mixed martial arts promotion.
> 
> ...


source... http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/09/07/todd-duffee-released-from-the-ufc/


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Me personally, I'd bank on it having to do with more money... Thats why he's let high profile fighters go in the past... Dana doesn't let you challenge him when it comes to finances...


He should be getting more money he was maybe the lowest paid guy (he got 5 grand and 8 grand for fights) in the UFC.

Point A - he's an A-hole who people in the back really didn't like

Point B - he was screwed over badly by the UFC and that left him embittered

It could be point A or point B but it can also be both.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He was an unknown rookie going into his first fight, and just so happened to break a record and boost his profile. He got promoted to the main card for his next fight, and got a £3k pay-rise. It's not the UFC that are the problem, it was injuries preventing him having more than 2 fights in a year that led to him not making much money. If he'd stayed fit, and won 3/4 fights in that year he'd have been making significantly more money, that's the way it works. It's unfortunate for Todd, but it's not the UFC's fault. They're not going to boost a relatively unknown rookie's pay significantly after one 7 second fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> He was an unknown rookie going into his first fight, and just so happened to break a record and boost his profile. He got promoted to the main card for his next fight, and got a £3k pay-rise. It's not the UFC that are the problem, it was injuries preventing him having more than 2 fights in a year that led to him not making much money. If he'd stayed fit, and won 3/4 fights in that year he'd have been making significantly more money, that's the way it works.


If he kept his chin tucked and not got KOed he'd have made more money for winning as well.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh, as long as he is smart and stays on the indy circuit he'll be back in a year.

Hopefully he doesnt commit career suicide and sign with Bellator.

Strikeforce isn't as attractive but thats a decent option too.


----------

